# Those Sneaky Calories! Sheesh...



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

I thought I was rather calorie savvy.  Ha!  I bought a bag of Tostito's Hint of Lime chips.  I checked the back for the calorie count.  Holy Cow!  There are 150 calories in 6 chips.  Six!  That's 25 calories a chip.  I actually called Frito-Lay to verify that wasn't a mistake.  Sad but true.  The nutrition data on the bag is correct.

It would be easy to eat 12 of the things, 300 mostly-useless-calories that I sure don't need.

We're having Chili Rellenos tonight from Eating for Life.  I will be portioning out chips to my husband and daughter.

Signed,

The Corn Chip Nazi


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 28, 2007)

Is that 150 calories, or 150 Calories?  150 calories doesn't seem so bad.  

When the family reaches for more, be sure to say, "Hey!  That's nacho chip!"  :rofl:


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Is that 150 calories, or 150 Calories? 150 calories doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> When the family reaches for more, be sure to say, "Hey! That's nacho chip!" :rofl:


But, Cory, that's only 6 chips!  Not much. Well, my husband will grab handfuls and handfuls of chips.  Not anymore though 
:whip1:

Funny!  "That's nacho chip!"  You must be from Texas.

"Jeet?"
"Natchet."


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 28, 2007)

Nope, never been to Texas.  The web site says 150 Calories (big C), so yeah, that's pretty bad.  Maybe try getting some baked chips and putting some lime on them?


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Nope, never been to Texas. The web site says 150 Calories (big C), so yeah, that's pretty bad. Maybe try getting some baked chips and putting some lime on them?


I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think there is much difference in the calorie count between baked and regular.  At least in Doritos there isn't.  20 calories difference.  *snort*

We don't buy much junk food so a little here and there won't hurt.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 28, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think there is much difference in the calorie count between baked and regular. At least in Doritos there isn't. 20 calories difference. *snort*
> 
> We don't buy much junk food so a little here and there won't hurt.


 
Yeah, but that's (20 * number of units eaten), which adds up.  Or subtracts down.  Whatever.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2007)

Well hate me now and hate me later but I'm the type of metabolism that can eat a large bag of chips and probably ... PROBABLY gain ohh, half a pound maybe. But then even if I managed to do that for a bag a week (aside from being nauseous) I'd most likely be a *pound* (no kidding) heavier... even if I sat around and vegged out on the tube... 
I'm far too active overall to have any-type of weight-gain worries, and my metabolism just wouldn't allow it. When I was 29 going on 30 my friends said to me... watch out... NOW you're going to get chubby! When I was 39 going on 40 my friends said to me ... watch out ... NOW you're gonna get chubby! click on my signature link and see if I got "chubby". Sorry friends and naybors... not happening. 
I think of all the people who lament about not being able to eat this or eat that because it'll "make 'em fat" and I think of them as to WHY does all those calories GO to their butts, hips, thighs, waist, etc... and the answer comes to my mind... "well, how about... turning off the damned TV/Computer and get off your *** and do some physical activity that'll help burn it off?... and not just ONCE a week either." 
Heck I think even taking a good 30 minute after dinner walk (15 minutes one way and back) and gradually building up to 60 minutes would do wonders. Daily by the way *not* just ONCE a week either. 
This is applicable to most of my non-MA-ist / non-caver friends. 
It frustrates me to see that. That they complain "don't have the time" or "too tired after work, just want to relax before going to bed." 
A fatty snack is oh-kay IMO once in a while. So long as you're wiping it off later in sweat from a healthy work out.


----------



## crushing (Aug 28, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Is that 150 calories, or 150 Calories? 150 calories doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> When the family reaches for more, be sure to say, "Hey! That's nacho chip!" :rofl:


 

Independent of the case of the first letter, I think kcals are assumed when discussing calories related to foodstuffs.  I always think big 'C' calories.  For me anyway, it's better to be wrong in _that_ direction.  

I like the baked ship with lime idea.  There are also some lime salsas, but they may also have some major Calories to them.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well hate me now and hate me later but I'm the type of metabolism that can eat a large bag of chips and probably ... PROBABLY gain ohh, half a pound maybe. But then even if I managed to do that for a bag a week (aside from being nauseous) I'd most likely be a *pound* (no kidding) heavier... even if I sat around and vegged out on the tube...
> I'm far too active overall to have any-type of weight-gain worries, and my metabolism just wouldn't allow it. When I was 29 going on 30 my friends said to me... watch out... NOW you're going to get chubby! When I was 39 going on 40 my friends said to me ... watch out ... NOW you're gonna get chubby! click on my signature link and see if I got "chubby". Sorry friends and naybors... not happening.
> I think of all the people who lament about not being able to eat this or eat that because it'll "make 'em fat" and I think of them as to WHY does all those calories GO to their butts, hips, thighs, waist, etc... and the answer comes to my mind... "well, how about... turning off the damned TV/Computer and get off your *** and do some physical activity that'll help burn it off?... and not just ONCE a week either."
> Heck I think even taking a good 30 minute after dinner walk (15 minutes one way and back) and gradually building up to 60 minutes would do wonders. Daily by the way *not* just ONCE a week either.
> ...


Physical activity sure does make a difference.  Here's the thing for me.  When I started MA four months ago, I gained about 8 pounds in 3 weeks.  Not all of it was muscle.  The intense exercise increased my appetite like crazy.  That's probably a female issue though, the female body wants to hold onto fat.  Finally, I have gained enough muscle to start blasting off the fat.  I'm eating around 1900-2000 calories a day and fat loss is slow but if I eat less than that, I'm fatigued.  Growl!  A 1200 calorie-diet will never fuel my MA workouts.  I figured I might as well be as active as I can and eat when hungry.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

crushing said:


> Independent of the case of the first letter, I think kcals are assumed when discussing calories related to foodstuffs. I always think big 'C' calories. For me anyway, it's better to be wrong in _that_ direction.
> 
> I like the baked ship with lime idea. There are also some lime salsas, but they may also have some major Calories to them.


Most salsas are low in kilocalories I think.  Usually they are tomato-based with some chilis and spices, no oil.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Physical activity sure does make a difference.  Here's the thing for me.  When I started MA four months ago, I gained about 8 pounds in 3 weeks.  Not all of it was muscle.  The intense exercise increased my appetite like crazy.  That's probably a female issue though, the female body wants to hold onto fat.  Finally, I have gained enough muscle to start blasting off the fat.  I'm eating around 1900-2000 calories a day and fat loss is slow but if I eat less than that, I'm fatigued.  Growl!  A 1200 calorie-diet will never fuel my MA workouts.  I figured I might as well be as active as I can and eat when hungry.



Well yeah... most weight losses aren't the "overnight miracles" that we see on TV (gads now there's a game show type going on for weight-loss... ). It takes time... but you may want to think about balancing your MA-workouts with something else that burns calories and is a good cardio while toning muscles. That's why I suggest good brisk walks to those starting out. They can always break out into making them walks to runs (think future BB tests) which helps.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well yeah... most weight losses aren't the "overnight miracles" that we see on TV (gads now there's a game show type going on for weight-loss... ). It takes time... but you may want to think about balancing your MA-workouts with something else that burns calories and is a good cardio while toning muscles. That's why I suggest good brisk walks to those starting out. They can always break out into making them walks to runs (think future BB tests) which helps.


 
I finally saw the light when it comes to weight loss.  It took a long time to realize strict dieting is nuts, at least for me.

I walk about two hours a day at a fairly good clip - I walk my dog. So at least I'm active.  Come winter, there will be no walks (frostbite/dangerous road/puppy paws freeze).

But there is much I can do at home.  I have stairs!  I have a Schwinn Airdyne, too.  I can do intervals on the Airdyne.  I also have two feet and can jump rope or run in place...I just mean there is always something I can do.

I need the conditioning for class anyway.  Sometimes our classes are very aerobic with lots of shuffles, laps, and so on.  And I want to have the conditioning for future BB tests.  I understand it was quite challenging when our red belts and Dans tested two Saturdays ago.


----------

